# Cockapoos in BC, Canada



## BuckmasterBC (Sep 22, 2014)

I am new to the forum and we have decided to get a cockapoo puppy. We live in the Vancouver Lower Mainland (British Columbia, Canada) and we are in search of a reputable breeder in BC or that will deliver to BC. Any assistance from forum members would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome.
I can't help, but I'm sure others will. Good luck in your search.


----------



## lindsaygee (Jan 18, 2015)

*also looking in Canada*

I'm also looking in Canada. I've contacted Perfect Puppies and haven't heard back.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I bet the top notch breeders in Canada have really long waiting lists. We got Rufus in Ontario but I would *definitely* avoid going there again. Maybe Amanda will be by with some names? Good luck with your search.


----------

